# Oil Rigs



## mleczkomark (Feb 27, 2011)

Is anybody heading out to the rigs tomorrow? Looks like there will be good weather for next couple of days. Thinking of leaving tomorrow afternoon for Ram Powell. 
Thanks.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I suspect you will have plenty of company out there this weekend.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Catchem up!! Look forward to the report.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hailed you at Petronius but you had not arrived yet. Hope you did well.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

mleczkomark said:


> Is anybody heading out to the rigs tomorrow? Looks like there will be good weather for next couple of days. Thinking of leaving tomorrow afternoon for Ram Powell.
> Thanks.


Did you make it out?


----------

